# Hallmark Christmas Movies



## Alopecoid (Nov 21, 2021)

Anyone else enjoy them? Yeah, they're ridiculous and schmaltzy, but there's something so amiable and comforting about them. You can just escape the chaos of life for a bit and go to a fantasy land. A land where everything is cheery, every small town has a nonstop Christmas festival in December, and ghosts have nothing better to do than help well-off Americans find their true loves  

They've kinda become an annual tradition for me. This time of year, with the short days and low sunlight, I like to just throw em on and veg.

It's kinda nice that they've started including LGBT characters too. Better late than never!


----------

